# A letter from Rainbow Bridge...



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

To my dearest family,

some things I'd like to say.

But first of all, to let you know,

that I arrived okay.



I'm writing this from the Bridge.

Here I dwell with God above.

Here there's no more tears of sadness.

Here is just eternal love.



Please do not be unhappy

just because I'm out of sight.

Remember that I am with you

every morning, noon and night.


That day I had to leave you

when my life on earth was through,

God picked me up and hugged me

and He said, "I welcome you.



It's good to have you back again,

you were missed while you were gone.

As for your dearest family,

They'll be here later on."



God gave me a list of things,

that he wished for me to do.

And foremost on the list,

was to watch and care for you.



And when you lie in bed at night

the day's chores put to flight,

God and I are closest to you...

in the middle of the night.



When you think of my life on earth,

and all those loving years,

because you are only human,

they are bound to bring you tears.



But do not be afraid to cry,

it does relieve the pain.

Remember there would be no flowers,

unless there was some rain.



I wish that I could tell you

all that God has planned.

If I were to tell you,

you wouldn't understand.



But one thing is for certain,

though my life on earth is o'er.

I'm closer to you now,

than I ever was before.



There are rocky roads ahead of you

and many hills to climb;

But together we can do it

by taking one day at a time.



It was always my philosophy

and I'd like it for you too;

That as you give unto the world,

the world will give to you.



If you can help somebody

who's in sorrow and pain;

Then you can say to God at night...

"My day was not in vain."



And now I am contented...

that my life was worthwhile.

Knowing as I passed along

I made somebody smile.



So if you meet somebody

who is sad and feeling low;

Just lend a hand to pick him up,

as on your way you go.



When you're walking down the street

with me on your mind;

I'm walking in your footsteps

only half a step behind.



And when it's time for you to go...

from that body to be free.

Remember you're not going...

you're coming here to me.



author unknown


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

Bumping this one so the one the forum keeps eating won't be on top...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 18, 2008)

Zin, thanks for posting this and the other one! They made me cry like a baby. I really like the last part of this one, and the line "But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er. I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before." That's a really nice way of thinking of things, instead of imagining your bunny completely gone from you forever. 

Tallulah isn't my first pet to have died, and I certainly don't wish to die anytime soon, but it occurred to me that since she's passed, I've been more at peace with the notion of dying someday since it means I'll get to see her again. But then I'm filled with doubt that there is an afterlife at all, and what if she really is simply... gone. No heaven for her to play in and enjoy things like she never could have while she was alive. What if she just went to sleep in my arms and that was it. 

Sorry that the first reply to this lovely poem is so depressing, I can edit it out if you'd like me to. Thanks again for sharing! And where did you find the art of the two angel bunnies hugging? I love it so much, makes me think of Cinnabun welcoming Tallulah into heaven.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful


----------

